# 1,000 plastic ducks on the loose



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

To the Batpole!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100719...zZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3J5BHNsawMxMDAwcnVuYXdheXA-


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

if water is involved, plan for the unexpected


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one of the funniest stories I've read all day


----------

